# Show us your storage/organisation...



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Not sure if we've had a thread like this for a while...

So...show us how you store your towels, your products, how you separate clean from dirty etc.

Do you use drawers in your garage or plastic storage boxes!

I need ideas!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I use these boxes from IKEA, used cloths go in a bag in the shed.

I have 6 now all labelled for different cloths, polishing pads etc.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks very nice and well organised! What company is the A on the bottles you have hanging there?


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> That looks very nice and well organised! What company is the A on the bottles you have hanging there?


Thats Adams


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Whereabouts did you get the tray from that holds the Menzerna 250ml bottles? 

Cheers


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've got some of these 9l ones for my pads, cloths etc.

https://www.homebase.co.uk/really-useful-storage-box-clear-9l/12834908.html

Clip on lids and they stack on top of each other.


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

Autobrite do some storage solutions:










https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/product/heavy-duty-work-station-500ml-bottles-copy/










https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/product/machine-polisher-wall-mount-holder-storage/


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

NickA said:


> Whereabouts did you get the tray from that holds the Menzerna 250ml bottles?
> 
> Cheers


It's a poka premium tray. https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...products/poka-premium-bottle-holder-tray-80cm

And yes the bottles are Adams products.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

vsideboy said:


> I've got some of these 9l ones for my pads, cloths etc.
> 
> https://www.homebase.co.uk/really-useful-storage-box-clear-9l/12834908.html
> 
> Clip on lids and they stack on top of each other.


I use these too, I've got one for my wash mitts and one for my wheel cleaning mitts etc. Also got a few with my microfibre cloths in, I've got a smaller one which is ideal for my detailing brushes.

Wilko also do a similar storage box, they were £3.00 each when I bought mine last week. I keep my snow foam bottles, shampoo bottles and detailing sprays etc, etc in them.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

This is the majority of my stuff, keep all my brushes in the tool box, all my microfibre cloths and towels are kept in the two plastic boxes on the middle shelf









This is my new cupboard that I'm dedicating to Gyeon products, currently in the process of filling it up.









I used to keep my microfibre cloths in just standard vest style plastic bags which I never liked so I recently got a bunch of these drawstring bags which is a bit of a neater solution. 
Orange bag is for interior cloths, purple is for exterior cloths, also have a yellow one for mitts, these are stored within a sealed plastic box. I just have a plastic bag to to temporarily store dirty cloths then wash them on the day they're used. 









Big plastic boxes to keep the majority of consumable products.


















I keep a few more things (mostly LSP products) in the house so they're not subject to the massive temperature swings the garage gets.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Some excellent ideas here for the newbies.....and the old sweats alike. I've got some of the Poka Premium bits but have yet to put them up. Will get some photos of my setup when I'm on my days off.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I used cheap IKEA bookcases for most of my stuff, drawer units for microfibres and a home made box unit to store hoover and pressure washer reel. Idea kitchen rails for bottle storage.























Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Man! I thought I had a problem! That’s almost a shop Graeme!


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> Man! I thought I had a problem! That's almost a shop Graeme!


I know. Really need to get rid of the stuff I don't use as much. I blame this site lol

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

Reorganized my detailing arsenal so that it occupies a corner of the garage. Put up shelves today and separated all products so that each type has its own box: chemicals, LSPs, polishes, wash media, microfibre towels etc.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

DistortedVision said:


> Reorganized my detailing arsenal so that it occupies a corner of the garage. Put up shelves today and separated all products so that each type has its own box: chemicals, LSPs, polishes, wash media, microfibre towels etc.


Looks well organised! Out of interest, what size are those boxes? They look to be perfect size for bottles/products and stackable so it's exactly what I'm after.

Edit: Ignore me, I've just seen the big 64L sticker on the side of them :lol:


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah they are Really Useful Boxes 64l and perfect for all bottles.


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's mine but having been away for a few weeks my sons have turned it in to a **** tip! Not far away from changing the locks

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

I share the shed with my parents so it's a cluttered mish-mash of purposes in there. (too much stuff, not enough room) The "shed" was actually purpose built as a photographic darkroom way back in the day.

Most of the cleaning kit lives on top of the fridge and the shelf above the door.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Kei said:


> I share the shed with my parents so it's a cluttered mish-mash of purposes in there. (too much stuff, not enough room) The "shed" was actually purpose built as a photographic darkroom way back in the day.
> 
> Most of the cleaning kit lives on top of the fridge and the shelf above the door.


Yeah but I bet your Dad knows where everything is haha


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

vsideboy said:


> Yeah but I bet your Dad knows where everything is haha


So he says. It can take him long enough to find things some days that the rest of us have our doubts.


----------

